# what raised panel bit is this



## rout1111 (Sep 23, 2008)

it has a short cut..... its on a door I am trying to copy....


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Try here.

MLCS Raised Panel Carbide Tipped Router Bits 1


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Wish I could help, cause that would mean I know something about routers and the bits, but being I don't, I will defer to some of the more informed member, and learn for myself! Thanks for the question,


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't know of anyone who makes that profile in a router bit.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This looks like the #8673 Bevel and Radius bit from MLCS. The moulding appears to be a simple cove beading bit. If this does not match your profile it may need to be done in two steps. The first cut would be with a straight bit to cut the shoulder, then the remaining material could be cleaned out with a vertical panel raising bit like the #8681. I suggest requesting a catalog, you can cut out the profiles and hold them against your panel to check the shape.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rout

I would suggest using the bit set below with the tack in molding in place, in the frame to get the look you want 

Shaker Raised Panel Door Cabinetmaker Sets


=======


rout1111 said:


> it has a short cut..... its on a door I am trying to copy....


----------

